# Pseudomugils (blue-eyes/rainbowfish)



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Thread for uploading and sharing my pics of the blue-eyes :blush:


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Pseudomugil reticulatus


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Pseudomugil gertrudae Aru II


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Pseudomugil tenellus


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Pseudomugil gertrudae Aru II


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Pseudomugil gertrudae Aru II


----------

